
Video streaming engineers at Fox Sports are preparing for the big game - SQL2219
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/code-super-bowl-how-video-streaming-engineers-fox-sports-daniel-bean/
======
brylie
With international Copyright "borders" being built in to online streaming
services, what is a good option for legally streaming the Super Bowl in
Europe?

